# Any Photoshop World alum or Kelby Training members here?



## metaldoggie (Jul 6, 2014)

I went to the Boston 08 and Orlando 13 PSWs.
Going to a Joe Mcnally seminar in Boston in a couple weeks....hes awesome.
Anyone else?


----------

